# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Ajuda

## Helena Pais

Olá a todos, mais uma vez!

Gostaria de saber se me podiam ajudar a identificar umas lapas bem redondinhas e achatadas que andam a impregnar os meus turbos. Tenho também na parede do aquário para a sump, mas não os vejo nos vidros...

Atenciosamente,

Pedro

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá Helena,

Para mim parecem ser planárias, mas aguarda por outras opiniões.

Cumprimentos,
Miguel

----------


## NunoAlexandre

parecem-me tambem planarias :Icon Cry:

----------


## Helena Pais

Olá a todos!
As planárias não costumam ser avermelhadas? Parecem uma película e metem-se nos corais?  :yb663: 

É que estas coisinhas brancas são muito redondinhas, parecem ter uma casca muito fininha e preferem as zonas pretas do aquário... é que ainda só me apareceu na parte de trás do aquário, nos turbos e hoje na bomba de circulação. Os corais ainda não têm nada!  :yb677:

----------


## Jorge Proença

Boas

Planárias não são, quase de certeza!!!!
Não tem nada a ver com as minhas.
Experimenta com um tubo de silicone, daqueles do ar, aspiralas a ver se saem devem de ser lapas.
Se forem lapas já li aqui no forum que eram beneficas!!!!

----------


## Helena Pais

ainda preciso de ajuda....

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> ainda preciso de ajuda....


Viva Helena,

O que eu faria seria,  por exemplo, agarrar nesse turbo e tentar retirar um desses pontos brancos com a ponta do dedo.  Se os pontos forem rijos ( quase como pequenas pedras) então não existe motivo para preocupação.

Espero ter ajudado. :SbOk2:

----------

